# Maybe we've gone a little too far.



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

There are a lot of jokes about people coming out right at shooting time and setting up over decoys, but when you're 250 yards away, don't come over yelling at people for setting up too close to you. Its opening day, there are a lot of people put here and cover this year is pretty few and far between. I'm talking to you guys in unit 3 ogden bay. Don't come dropping f bombs yelling at me what a sportsman is. And we are here 2 hours early.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Being retired and having absolutely NOTHING on my plate except waterfowl and quail chasing for the next 3 months, I will excuse myself on opening morning. Y'all have fun out there.
:O||:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I try to avoid opening days like the plague if at all possible. 

The problems that come up just are not worth it.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The good ol opening morning blues.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

On opening day at a wma I am VERY happy with 100 yards.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

We’re you blowing through your duck call making all sorts of squealing noises non stop by chance? JK. I stayed home this morning but went for a drive out there to OB around 9:30. It was a three ring sh!+ show circus out there for sure. Probably the busiest I’ve ever seen it there opening morning.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

What I want to know is why are you posting on UWN when you should be hunting. 


Leave UWN posting for us schmucks stuck at work.


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

utahbigbull said:


> We're you blowing through your duck call making all sorts of squealing noises non stop by chance? JK. I stayed home this morning but went for a drive out there to OB around 9:30. It was a three ring sh!+ show circus out there for sure. Probably the busiest I've ever seen it there opening morning.


Gosh I wish I had an excuse like that. This was while setting decoys up at 5 am. There were three other groups set up not even 100 yards. They said we were yelling at you, which I thought. If I can't hear you yelling at me you're probably plenty far away. Best part was right before shooting a walking group walked to 50 yards just across from them.


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

Catherder said:


> What I want to know is why are you posting on UWN when you should be hunting.
> 
> Leave UWN posting for us schmucks stuck at work.


Meh plenty of time between set up and shooting time.


----------



## Subway (Aug 28, 2018)

Look at the line behind us. @$$holes to elbows down the dike


----------



## Subway (Aug 28, 2018)

Look at the line behind us @$$holes to elbows.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Luhk said:


> There are a lot of jokes about people coming out right at shooting time and setting up over decoys, but when you're 250 yards away, don't come over yelling at people for setting up too close to you. Its opening day, there are a lot of people put here and cover this year is pretty few and far between. I'm talking to you guys in unit 3 ogden bay. Don't come dropping f bombs yelling at me what a sportsman is. And we are here 2 hours early.


I would've been happy with 250 yards! Haven't seen it in years though


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Subway said:


> Look at the line behind us @$$holes to elbows.


You must all have been related:grin: Taking kids out is fun, hope they shot em up


----------



## Subway (Aug 28, 2018)

We had 5 kids 5 adults and 7 guns going. A lot of high shots but we did ok on the ruddy ducks. People shoulder to shoulder all morning


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

Raptor1 said:


> Luhk said:
> 
> 
> > There are a lot of jokes about people coming out right at shooting time and setting up over decoys, but when you're 250 yards away, don't come over yelling at people for setting up too close to you. Its opening day, there are a lot of people put here and cover this year is pretty few and far between. I'm talking to you guys in unit 3 ogden bay. Don't come dropping f bombs yelling at me what a sportsman is. And we are here 2 hours early.
> ...


They shot towards us all morning, not a single shot fell by us. Couldn't even hear the pellets fall. First time in years I haven't been peppered.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Saw all the boat trailers in the parking lot at OB Unit 3 this and wondered if the boats were parked on top of each other on the pond. But only about 3 trailers left when got back in about 12:30. Too many people out on the west flats and the birds weren't moving this morning like they have been previous years. But still able to get a few to work.
Thanks to the couple of people with the info they volunteered to me.


----------

